# Mounting R/C servos in K28 cab



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got my K28 and, despite how huge it is, the cab is none too roomy for installing the throttle and J-bar servos.  How many of you have radio control in your K28s?  And, have any of you photos of your installations to share?  I know that I will eventually figure it out; but, why reinvent the wheel if some of you have really clever ideas.

Llyn


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn,

  There are several installs out there that use the gear and chain method on the throttle and servo directly to the J bar. You can find these pieces from servo city. Here is link to mine.

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=42860&SearchTerms=k-28


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Llyn, 
If you can send me yuor email address I can email a photo of method Ive used.. 

regards Gordon Watson. 
[email protected]


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David,

I remembered seeing that post, but just couldn't come with the key words in the search utility to find it.  Thanks so much for posting it.

Hi Gordon,

Yes, I really would like to see the photos of your installation.  I have sent you my email address by private message.

With all this help, I'm sure that the conversion will now go along really well.

Thanks to both of you.

Llyn


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, I have fitted RC to a couple of K28's and 27's some pictures here;

picasaweb.google.co.uk/wpandyr/RCInstallation


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great, Rod!  With all the input I have received, I should be able to move ahead apace.  Thanks, all.

Llyn


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I've looked over what the other folks posting on this thread have done and have finished installing my R/C servos.  The J-bar servo was a particular challenge to shoe-horn in.  Because the J-bar seems relatively stiff to move, I bought a fairly high torque servo which is also large.  The picture below shows how I finally mounted and connected it.  There is no room left over, but it works fine.










I plan to follow David Rose's lead and use sprockets and chain for the throttle; but, I have installed ordinary linkage for now so that I can start to test-run my loco.










The Spektrum receiver is very small and I just stuck it to the cab back wall with double-sided foam tape.



















I still need to install a power switch and dress the wiring so that it will be neat and out of the way.  It's a beautiful model and I look forward to steaming with it.  (Winter opportunities in the wilds of northern Vermont offer pitiful few opportunities).  I'll start off by putting it on rollers.

Llyn


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I actually forgot how the cab looks without all the clutter in mine.....

One thing I need to do is get a larger sproket for the servo on the throttle for more turn. Right now I get 1/4 turn on the throttle while that should be enough for normal running I cant pull well uphill with a long train. That will soon be fixed with other changes though.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jason,

I like the way you did your J-bar servo bracket.  As with most engineering designs, there are invariably several correct answers.

Llyn


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I've now converted my throttle drive to chain and sprocket using the references from David Rose and Rod Blakeman as a guide.  My Vermont rail empire is still lost in a snow bank; so, I've only been able to run on rollers.  But, the throttle does seem to work really well.  It's much better than with the lever arms.  Thanks David and Rod for your inputs.










Llyn


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn,

  Great job! Very clean install. I'm sure you will be happy with the performance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Where do you guys get the chains and sprockets from?  I would like to try to do that on my Mogul.
Brian


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Brian Tusin on 03/02/2008 1:03 PM
Where do you guys get the chains and sprockets from?  I would like to try to do that on my Mogul.
Brian



Same here. 
I was also wondering if it was necessary to put the battery back in the cab? Could it be in the tender of one of the trailing cars? Does the heat from the boiler have any effect on battery life?


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

servo city: 

http://www.servocity.com/html/gears___sprockets.html


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving the batteries in the cab appears not to be a problem.  In my Roundhouse Lady Anne, I have a bracket with four AA NiMh batteries in it and have run the engine extensively without damage to the batteries.  In the K28, I have installed a bracket with four AAA NiMh batteries and, after a couple of hours steaming on rollers, they seem to be surviving just fine.

Putting batteries in the unused rear portion of the K28 tender would appear to be a major chore.  The tender does not appear to come apart easily.  I'm guessing that one must remove the water pump and then remove screws from the scale model hold-down brackets fore and aft to get the top portion of the tender off of the deck.  Have any of you taken the K28 tender apart?  Have I guessed right as to how to break it down?

Llyn


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Lyn, 
Nice job with the installation, and yes it is a chore to strip down the tender for battery location. If using "AAA's" you could put them into the "Dog house" and feed the wiring through above the water pump ?


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rod,

So far, I have put the battery pack in the loco cab on the fireman's side and have made it through about two hours of firing without difficulty.  As I said, my Lady Anne battery pack is also in the cab and has seen extensive running with no heat damage; so, I'll just continue with the batteries in the cab.

Looks as if the doghouse is held on with four very small hex head bolts and that it could be taken off in order to insert a battery pack in the doghouse.  I just wish that the unused space in the tender were more accessible for things like larger battery packs or (eventually) one of the Bob Ford electric water pumps.

Llyn


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, 
My battery pack is in the cab and i have had no problems... so far


----------

